# FS: Weber 45 DCOE w/ Rowland manifold and airbox for 16v



## BimmerTim (May 4, 2009)

I bought them about a year ago, stuff happened, they have been sitting on my dresser since. 

details: 
Weber 45 DCOE carbs 
Rowland 16v manifold 
black airbox that uses a panel filter - needs some work but it looks nice 
linkage - not great, but will work 
low pressure in-line fuel pump 

not sure on the jetting, but the guy I bought them from had them running on a 2.0L 16v iirc. 

$1000


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

You firm on that price? I'm pretty interested.


----------



## BimmerTim (May 4, 2009)

I'm firm. 

However, I would cover shipping for $1000.


----------



## BimmerTim (May 4, 2009)

Also, the airbox mounts to the radiator support and there is supposed to be a flexible leather section between the airbox and the carb plate. However, when I got the setup, the flexible section was very beat up. So, I started making a new flex section. I never got to finish because I didn't know some fitment dimensions. 

So, you would have to make a new flex section. It should be a pretty simple task.


----------



## wantacaddybad (Jun 14, 2006)

Interested in any trades? If so what would you be looking for. opcorn:


----------



## BimmerTim (May 4, 2009)

Possibly. 

Things I am looking for include, but are not limited to 

16v fuel rail 
Interesting wheels (not specific at this point, wide steelies are always a plus though) 
Rare mk2 parts 
Rear sway bar 
Mk4 rear calipers 
1.5" and 2.5" 34-bolt 16" BBS RS lips in good shape 

I'm interested in a lot of stuff, but if you had something in mind, lets see it.


----------



## ITB45 (Feb 27, 2008)

Here is what the airbox looks like installed. Im the one that made it.


----------



## BimmerTim (May 4, 2009)

That is definitely the one. Thank you for the pics.


----------



## BimmerTim (May 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## BimmerTim (May 4, 2009)

$800 and you pay the shipping.


----------



## sebastian kach (Feb 18, 2010)

BimmerTim said:


> $800 and you pay the shipping.


I have a set of 13" widened steelies I would do a partial trade with you. They have like new stretched tires already on them. How bout my wheels and I'll throw in $300 I'll pay the shipping on the wheels and you pay the shipping on the carbs.


----------



## BimmerTim (May 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, the smallest wheels I can run are 15s, due to the brakes.

Thanks though.


----------



## sebastian kach (Feb 18, 2010)

Okay. I have a set of 8V dellorto's with a manifold. I have a like new set of H&R Ultra Lows for a MKI. Kamei hood scoop. I would trade the coilovers for the carbs and pay the shipping on them...


----------



## BimmerTim (May 4, 2009)

I don't have a mk1. Sorry.

I have a 16v mk2 and an S50 powered E30.


----------



## sebastian kach (Feb 18, 2010)

Damn. I have no MKII parts but I need these carbs very badly.


----------



## BimmerTim (May 4, 2009)

Well, let me know if you come up with anything else. I'm willing to listen.


----------



## sebastian kach (Feb 18, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## wantacaddybad (Jun 14, 2006)

I have a mint set of power recaros. Matching front and rear set. 16v small bumper front lip, 1.8t fuel rail, and possibly a rear sway bar.
Interested?


----------



## BimmerTim (May 4, 2009)

The only thing I might be interested in is the rear sway bar.


----------



## wantacaddybad (Jun 14, 2006)

Never mind than. GLWS. :thumbup:


----------



## BimmerTim (May 4, 2009)

36mm Choke Tubes
F8 55 Idle Jets
145 Main Jets
F16 155 Air Correctors


----------



## cbs88gti (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a set of neuspeed adjustable strut braces, front and rear, rear is three point and adjustable height and width wise, for a mk2. As well as 16v billet fuel rail....


----------



## BimmerTim (May 4, 2009)

Not really interested in the strut braces, but I am interested in the fuel rail.


----------



## cbs88gti (Aug 25, 2010)

I do believe it is a BFI rail, what would the price on the carb setup be on my end if we were to trade? Also have a few turbo parts for 16v's laying around...


----------



## BimmerTim (May 4, 2009)

cbs88gti said:


> I do believe it is a BFI rail, what would the price on the carb setup be on my end if we were to trade? Also have a few turbo parts for 16v's laying around...



$675 and you pay shipping


----------



## rabbot16v (Jun 24, 2006)

Tempting


----------



## 93 SLC CORRADO (Oct 4, 2006)

PM Sent. I want the setup.


----------



## BimmerTim (May 4, 2009)

SOLD


----------

